# Replacement Bezel For Seiko 7S36



## jrahmad98 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi all. I have a Seiko 5 Sports 7S36 Divers watch, like the one in the photo. I want to replace the steel bezel with the red and blue pepsi bezel. Does anyone know where I could find one, and also how difficult to fit would it be? Any help would be appreciated :grin:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

jrahmad98 said:


> Hi all. I have a Seiko 5 Sports 7S36 Divers watch, like the one in the photo. I want to replace the steel bezel with the red and blue pepsi bezel. Does anyone know where I could find one, and also how difficult to fit would it be? Any help would be appreciated.


This is not going to be an easy question to answer - unless someone else has done this specific conversion themselves. :lookaround:

I should hasten to add that I don't normally do Divers myself, either. h34r:

Please tell us the full eight-digit 7S36-xxxx model number of the back of your watch.

It *may* be of some help in figuring out another similar-cased 7S36 (or 7S26) model that uses a 'Pepsi' bezel.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Please tell us the full eight-digit 7S36-xxxx model number of the back of your watch.


Never mind - sussed it already for myself. Your '5' is a 7S36-01Y0 SNZD23 (J or K). Right ?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Nope. This definitely ain't gonna be an easy one to answer. :umnik2:

Your watch has a 30.0mm diameter crystal - that's a 'given' - fixed.

With a little bit of intuitive searching on the 7S36-xxxx model codes on Seiko's database,

I did finally manage to find a similar-ish-looking cased 7S36-xxxx with a 'Pepsi' bezel ....

7S36-03C0 - a.k.a. SNZF15K2










Problem is that ones uses a 31.0mm crystal - so that wouldn't work. :thumbsdown:

Anybody else want to have a try ? :shutup:


----------



## jrahmad98 (Mar 21, 2011)

Damn looks like its not gonna be so easy .... Thanks though SEIKO7A38Fan that was really helpful...... Might try calling Seiko directly and ask. Any other ideas in the meantime would be much appreciated


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

No, definiately not an easy one. I doubt very much that you'll get any kind of helpful answer from Seiko either. :no:

If you knew the sheer number of slightly differing designs of (your style) bezel they've used on the 7S36 it might give you some idea.

Seiko don't seem to worry too much about part interchangeability between case models, even though some may at first appear similar.

Apart from finding a suitable Pepsi bezel that will fit nicely around the edge of your 30mm crystal,

there are other factors that will need to be taken into consideration - specifically other dimensions -

The diameters and depths of the machined flange / track on which your existing bezel rotates, etc.

This is a vintage Orient Diver / Chrono watch case, with the bezel removed, showing such a flange.

The bezel is held on with an O-Ring gasket, which sits in a (closely) machined groove - as is yours.


----------



## jrahmad98 (Mar 21, 2011)

Called Seiko, they havent even got the model in their system because its not a UK watch :rofl2: Oh well, I guess the steel bezel isnt too bad. Your help was much appreciated though :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Nope. This definitely ain't gonna be an easy one to answer. :umnik2:
> 
> Your watch has a 30.0mm diameter crystal - that's a 'given' - fixed.
> 
> ...


Does anyone know where I can get a replacement bezel insert and hardlex crystal for one of these please?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

avidfan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. This definitely ain't gonna be an easy one to answer. :umnik2:
> ...


Try Cousins, if Roy can't help. You might consider fitting a domed sapphire; IMHO it's a great improvement.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

chris l said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> > SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> ...


I've tried Cousins and it doesn't even show up on the movement database! I'm going to go for a domed crystal, I've just priced the sapphire up and it's Â£15 so not too bad. I'll email Roy to see if he can help with the insert. Cheers.


----------

